# Levantine Arabic: I want him to study because he has a test tomorrow



## Languagelearner123456

How would I say I want him to study in Levantine Arabic(Romanized script please) thanks


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: _biddi 'yyaa yudros_


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Thank you

How would one say I want him to studybecause he has a test tomorrow(Levantine Arabic and Romanized Script please) Once again thank you


----------



## analeeh

بدي ياه يدرس مشان بكرا عنده امتحان
_biddi yaa yédros méshaan bukra 3éndo imti7aan
_
That's Syrian rather than Palestinian, which I guess would be

_biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan bukra 3indo imti7aan_


----------



## Languagelearner123456

Thanks


----------



## apricots

analeeh said:


> بدي ياه يدرس مشان بكرا عنده امتحان
> _biddi yaa yédros méshaan bukra 3éndo imti7aan
> _
> That's Syrian rather than Palestinian, which I guess would be
> 
> _biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan bukra 3indo imti7aan_



From what I know, minshaan, 3ashaan and 3alashaan are all used in Palestinian.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

does 3ashaan mean because in the previous sentences?


----------



## analeeh

Yes.

is meshaan used in Palestinian too or just the form with n?


----------



## apricots

It's in the The Olive Tree Dictionary as mishān but with a *see minshān and no example sentences.


----------



## elroy

analeeh said:


> _biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan bukra 3indo imti7aan_


 Perfect. 


apricots said:


> From what I know, minshaan, 3ashaan and 3alashaan are all used in Palestinian.


 In my experience:

_3ashaan_ is used to mean "because," "in order to," and "for the sake of."
_mishaan _and _minshaan_ are used to mean "in order to" and "for the sake of."
_3alashaan _ is not used.  It sounds Egyptian.  Maybe it's used in Gaza?

Examples of my judgments (based on what I've heard/used):

_Biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan /mishaan /minshaan / 3alashaan 3indo imti7aan bukra.
Biddi adros 3ashaan / mishaan / minshaan / 3alashaan anja7.
Da7eet biktiir 3ashaan / mishaan / minshaan / 3alashaan wlaadi. 
_
As you can see, you can't go wrong with _3ashaan_.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

So then what does wlaadi mean?


----------



## ayed

Languagelearner123456 said:


> So then what does wlaadi mean?


My children, sons


----------



## Languagelearner123456

How would one say, I want him to study because his grades are low? Romanized and Arabic script would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## apricots

I'm not that good at this but I'm going to take a stab anyway in Palestinian:

بدي ياه يدرس عشان علاماته مش كويسة 
_biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan 3alamaato mish kwayyse_


----------



## analeeh

I think that's how I would say it too. Or _maa bijiib 3allaamaat @mnii7a. _Or even - I feel like people say _maa bijiib il3allaamaat_.


----------



## Languagelearner123456

How would I express this in the past tense? How would I say, I wanted him to study? Both Arabic and Romanized script would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## analeeh

كان بدي ياه يدرس
_kaan béddi yaa yédros_


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> بدي ياه يدرس عشان علاماته مش كويسة
> _biddi yaa yudros 3ashaan 3alamaato mish kwayyse_


 I would use علاماته مش مناح (plural) but علاماته مش عالية (singular) - don't ask me why!  كويس is a word I don't use actively, so I don't have as much of an intuition for it.   





analeeh said:


> Or _maa bijiib 3allaamaat @mnii7a. _Or even - I feel like people say _maa bijiib il3allaamaat_.


 There is a difference between علماته مش مناح and ما بجيب علمات مناح.  The first one means his grades are currently not good; the second one means that he generally doesn't get good grades.  The first one could be used if he is normally a good student but hasn't gotten good grades recently, perhaps due to an illness.  Also, I'm fairly certain the ل isn't doubled in Syrian?  I would think the only difference between Palestinian and Syrian pronunciation would be that the second _a_ is long in Syrian (P: _3alamaat_; S: _3alaamaat_). 





analeeh said:


> كان بدي ياه يدرس
> _kaan béddi yaa yédros_


 In Palestinian I would say كنت بدي اياه يدرس (_kunt biddi 'yaa yudros_).


----------



## analeeh

You're right, the l isn't doubled, but the aa is long.

Don't you agree that both of those interpretations are possible for 'his grades are low', though?


----------



## elroy

Well, "he is tired" can mean he's only tired now but normally isn't, or he's tired now and is usually tired as well.

All we know for sure is that his grades are low now, so the translation should express just that - no more, no less.


----------



## analeeh

I don't think that situation is analogous!

'John is tired' is almost always, or perhaps even always, an expression of current and time-delimited state. Although it could be the case that he is generally tired, that would be additional information not provided by the statement 'John is tired'. For that, you'd have to say something like 'John is a tired guy.' 'John is tired' cannot be read as a statement that John is a tired kind of guy, a guy who's always tired.

'John's grades are low' on the other hand could mean either 'John gets low grades' (in the sense that his grades are always low) or 'John's grades are currently low.' Both are possible interpretations depending on the context. In my reading of it, anyway.


----------

